# AVE - Avecho Biotechnology



## silence (29 August 2006)

I bought some shares in it back when they were 0.26, unfortunately they didn't do anything for months so I ended up giving up and getting out again at 0.26. 

Now I look again today thinking they've probably just dwindled around 0.25 but no, they are breaking 0.40 and with a lot of potential upside based on the various deals they have now made.

Has anyone put much analysis into this stock?


----------



## Dutchy3 (29 August 2006)

Hi Silence

Thanks for this post. Classic lower risk entry at the ! And now with appropriate volume increase. This sort of pattern occurs frequently enough and will happen again. Keep a watch for them.


----------



## Chief Wigam (30 August 2006)

Thanks for the chart. Looks like a parabolic break out.


----------



## billhill (11 November 2006)

Read in Smart investor magazine that this company is not far from becoming profitable. Also seems to have some promising technologies in the pipeline. Its still a bit speculative. Have to see how it goes.

http://www.nutraingredients.com/news/ng.asp?n=71936-novartis-nestle

Looks like nestle is sniffing around this company now as well as some of the major pharmaceuticals.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (13 November 2006)

I bought at 26 c and then more at 39c  
but im planning to hold on and see how their product development and trials go. Hopefully they continue with the good test results, i have seen a couple of reviews floating around that value the shares around 62c ?


----------



## Ken (16 November 2006)

are they going into europe?


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (17 November 2006)

Im not sure about europe

I sold about half my stock in them at 32 c the other day im kicking myself now but im still holding a few. I know that if all goes well and they end up putting the Phopsa E into products it could be marketed world wide.

My prediction is 60c+ next year possibly 2nd quarter. but if they manage to get the anti cancer drug working the skys the limit but thats at least 12-18 months out before we can get a better idea of its potential.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (9 December 2006)

These guys are now on trading halt pending announment of results of capital raising program. 

Does anyone have any ideas as to what "capital raising" could mean eg. share issues, loans etc

I have been on these guys for a while but the last thing i need is my SP diluted by the issue of more shares.

Any ideas ?


----------



## billhill (9 December 2006)

Probably means share issue or maybe notes. Yeah its a bit of a bummer having shares diluted but I think over the long term this company will do very well. If you're in for the long haul keep hold of them.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (11 December 2006)

Yeah I bought in at 26c so im still up, had them for about 6 months now was going to hold for 12 to avoid to much tax.


----------



## Ken (13 December 2006)

done some more research...

they deliver drugs through the skin...

BBY values it at 60cents. share dilution is not the worst in this case.

Its not far away from royalties.  i think its worth a nibble.....


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (14 December 2006)

Mate these guys are worth more than a nibble.
The transdermal patch is stil a bit away its the deal with Nestle which is worth big bucks.

They just completed the clinical trials for Phospha E which Nestle paid for, the results came back extremely positive.
Now its up to nestle to take it on or not.

A friend of mine was down there last week, apparently if Nestle do take it on and thats a good chance. They will put the stuff in most of their food products.

It reduces cholesterol and apparently helps reduce the damage from heart desease. Thats alot of products to put it in. Imagine chocolate bars that aren't so bad for you : 

Anyway Phosphagenics has a deal to be the sole producer of the stuff, it costs them $5 per KG to make andthey will sell it to Nestle at $700 per KG.

I'm loading up now and i will definitly be taking part in the share placement plan.

PS. this is a company i held for over 6 months sold out of recently at a loss because i was disillusioned with their promises. I'm not ramping just saying if Nestle say Yes its going to take off


----------



## silence (15 January 2007)

Well, time to bring this one up again I guess:




			
				POH website said:
			
		

> Phosphagenics Ltd ( “Phosphagenics” ) (ASX Code: POH) (AIM Code: PSG) announced today that NestlÃ© Nutrition has exercised its option to finalise the existing commercial agreement to use Phospha-E ® for the treatment and prevention of metabolic syndrome.
> 
> 
> 
> Under the terms of the option agreement, both parties must consent to all public announcements, and further details will be released once Phosphagenics has received Nestle Nutrition’s consent.





Based on Friday's move upwards and the November resistance of around 40 cents, I think it will start to make its way up to near 40c (at least) and trade somewhere between 33-40 until the deal is finalised (if it is of course).


----------



## jiggy (16 January 2007)

Chart looks very good


----------



## Chief Wigam (16 January 2007)

In what way does the chart look good?

It does look like a reversal is due, but too premature to jump in for mine.


----------



## jiggy (17 January 2007)

Its an ascending triangle formation - a bullish sign


----------



## constable (31 January 2007)

Chief Wigam said:
			
		

> In what way does the chart look good?
> 
> It does look like a reversal is due, but too premature to jump in for mine.



I want to know how this stock traded over 5 milllion units yesterday without moving over a cent? Especially when a typical day is about 300,000 units.
Today was a typical day and sp didnt move either. Hmmm. same thing happened back in jan06 to no avail .
Food for thought food for nestle!


----------



## billhill (1 February 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> I want to know how this stock traded over 5 milllion units yesterday without moving over a cent? Especially when a typical day is about 300,000 units.



Could be the so called 'smart money' moving in?


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (1 February 2007)

I believe it was because the shares they issued recently started trading yesterday.


----------



## Bohaty (27 August 2007)

Looks like this thread has gone to sleep lately so I thought I'd quickly
add something about POH that sounds like things might get interesting, in
the near future. This company has not only this in the pipeline but some other interesting projects, namely with nestle. Their insulin project looks promising.
I'd keep this one on a watchlist.   

_Diabetes patch three years away
Updated: 12:14, Saturday August 18, 2007_

A group of Melbourne scientists are on the brink of developing a world first patch to treat diabetes.

Biotechnology company, Phosphagenics Ltd has developed a 'non invasive' insulin which could end the need for injections.

When the patch is stuck onto the patient's arm, millions of tiny balls of insulin squeeze themselves between the skin cells then they are absorbed into the skin.

At the moment the insulin is in a gel form but scientists hope to create a patch within the next few months. They believe the drug could be on the market within three years.

Type 2 Diabetes is the target because those patients form the largest group that can't control their sugar levels with oral medication and are reluctant to have insulin injections.

The patch will also be effective for Type 1 Diabetics as well.

It's estimated one million people have diabetes, but almost half of them don't even know it.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (4 October 2007)

Apparently the construction of the factory to make phosha E is basically finished with phase 2 trials starting now and a financial deal due to be finalised by end of this year. I think we are at basic support levels now its make or break for the company. If its a goer and i think the chances are very good there is potential for good profits next 3-6 months


----------



## mrlawler46 (12 October 2009)

What does anyone think about Phosphagenics this time of year? In particular based on their new agreement with Metabolic. Also the announcement that 3 of their top brass have increased there holdings on 5th Oct 2009, one in particular by over 150%.

They have also said they will be going commercial with some of their products late 2009 early 2010.

Anyone have any thoughts?????

Matt


----------



## dascore (7 June 2010)

Hi friends,

Here is a chart update of POH in the Gann box-grid with a Volatility oscillator study together with  the DTOscillator in the daily and weekly time frames.

We see some interesting signs of a soon coming rebound - however with the massive drops in the Dow recently, and esp. on last Friday where the Dow dropped over 320 points, let's watch and see how this will play out in time.


All the best!







Cheers

dascore

Disclaimer: I'm not an investment adviser. This post has been made solely for entertainment purposes and is not suitable for trading. Please DYOR. Position: Hold, Sentiment: Awaiting rebound


----------



## bigdog (2 August 2018)

POH PHOSPHAGENICS LTD


----------



## greggles (24 August 2018)

Phosphagenics up 15.79% to 2.2c today and currently at 12 month highs. No news, so I'm not sure what the catalyst behind today's share price increase is. Time will tell no doubt.


----------



## bigdog (25 August 2018)

greggles found this report today

http://hitechreporter.com/global-retinoic-acid-receptor-alpha-market-2018/39669/




August 25, 2018

*Global Retinoic Acid Receptor Alpha Market 2018 – 3SBio Inc, Io Therapeutics Inc, Phosphagenics Ltd*
By nicoleaustin on August 24, 2018




Global *Retinoic Acid Receptor Alpha Market* Report 2018 includes a total amalgamation of assessable trends and predicting analysis. This *Retinoic Acid Receptor Alpha* analysis offers an approach for a large number of clients. Employing accredited global Retinoic Acid Receptor Alpha market data resources together with various practices and tools to successfully get and study information, our accredited group of analysts, researchers, and advisors has obtained extra efforts in calling the global sector. The Retinoic Acid Receptor Alpha report suggests that the newest and also the very consistent statistics necessary for organizations in the global industry as a way to sustain in a competitive sector.

The report introduces the Retinoic Acid Receptor Alpha basics: definitions, categories, software and market review; product specifications; fabricating procedures; cost arrangements, development and so forth. Subsequently, it studied the international major Retinoic Acid Receptor Alpha industry market requirements, for example, merchandise price, profit, capacity, production, distribution, market and demand growth speed and prediction, etc. In the long run, the report introduced a new Retinoic Acid Receptor Alpha SWOT analysis, feasibility, and revenue investigation.

*Key Manufacturers Analysis of Retinoic Acid Receptor Alpha Industry: *3SBio Inc, Io Therapeutics Inc, Phosphagenics Ltd, Sol-Gel Technologies Ltd

Retinoic Acid Receptor Alpha Report from Types, Application, along with Geography – International Forecast to 2023 is just indeed a skilled and comprehensive research study on the world’s major regional economy states, concentrating on the significant regions like Middle East and Africa, North America, Asia-Pacific, South America and Europe.

314


----------



## bigdog (4 September 2018)

*Share price finished up 33% today at $0.024 (high of of $0.026)*






*ASX Announcement today
4/09/2018 2:56:32 PM 2  Phosphagenics Receives Arbitration Update from SIAC *

ASX Limited
Market Announcements Office

Phosphagenics Receives Arbitration Update From SIAC

4 September 2018, Melbourne: Australian drug delivery company, Phosphagenics Limited (ASX: POH;
OTCQX: PPGNY) has this afternoon received an update from the Singapore International Arbitration
Centre (SIAC) as follows:

“The Tribunal [Arbitrator] has informed SIAC that we should expect the draft award shortly. We will continue to correspond with the Tribunal and update the Parties on the status of the draft award, as soon as we have further information.”

In previous correspondence, SIAC indicated that:

“Upon receipt of the Tribunal’s draft Award, we will of course, endeavour to expedite the scrutiny which typically takes at least three weeks, subject to the circumstances. Upon completion of the scrutiny, we will return the reviewed draft to the Tribunal for consideration and/or finalization.”

Neither SIAC nor the Tribunal have indicated when the parties may receive the Final Award.

Phosphagenics  will  continue  to  keep  the  market  informed  of  further  progress  as required.

430


----------



## bigdog (5 September 2018)

Something is in play for POH

Volume for the past two days is in the millions
Shares Issued: 1,577 million
Value of trades today was $728,854
Market Cap Value $41 million
Share price increased $0.018 to $0.026 (with high of $0.029 today)












http://www.phosphagenics.com/wp-con...3b_phosphagenics_report_from_ndf_research.pdf

36 page report has been commissioned by Phosphagenics and prepard by NDF Research dated
Monday 23 July 2018

Page 1 includes para
In addition, it has significant potential for upside from an international arbitration with Mylan, expected to be decided soon. We value Phosphagenics at 5.6 cents per share base case and 11.7 cents optimistic case. Our target price of 9 cents sits at the midpoint of our valuation range. The current A$25.2 m market capitalisation, in addition to markedly undervaluing the replacement value of TPM ® ,  discounts the reasonable chance of commercial success for this company under its current leadership team


----------



## HelloU (6 September 2018)

has caught the eye of the day traders, and figures of 20cents per share being thrown about as a result of whatever this 'arbitration' thing is. I have done no research into this so take any figures in this post in that context....
What is this arbitration thing about?


----------



## PZ99 (6 September 2018)

HelloU said:


> has caught the eye of the day traders, and figures of 20cents per share being thrown about as a result of whatever this 'arbitration' thing is. I have done no research into this so take any figures in this post in that context....
> What is this arbitration thing about?



I think it's this... https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20160106005744/en/Phosphagenics-Initiates-Arbitration-Mylan


----------



## bigdog (6 September 2018)

*the important item is "Board recommends Return of Capital to shareholders from any net return of Mylan arbitration if successful"*
http://www.phosphagenics.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/2017-Sept-01-Phosphagenics-Market-Update.pdf


ASX Limited Market Announcements Office
*Phosphagenics Market Update 
Board recommends Return of Capital to shareholders from any net return of Mylan arbitration*
1 September 2017, Melbourne: Australian drug delivery company, Phosphagenics Limited (ASXOH; OTCQX: PPGNY), announced today that its Board of Directors has agreed that in the event Phosphagenics is successful in its ongoing arbitration withMylan and receives a material payment from Mylan, it will seek torecommend that a return of capital be made to shareholders of any cash proceeds received (after legal costs).

At present, the intention is that any potential quantum would be calculated using the following equation: 30% of net cash proceeds below AU$50M plus 50% of cash proceeds received between AU$50M and AU$100M plus 70% of cash proceed received above AU$100M. The proposal will be subject to shareholder approval after any award is announced and received.

In 2011/12Phosphagenics signed agreements with Agila Specialties Private Ltd to develop and market Phosphagenics’ TPM®/Daptomycininjectable.In 2013StridesShasun sold Agila Specialties Private Ltd, together with the agreements, to Mylan.  Phosphagenics filed arbitration documents in 2016 asserting that both Agila and Mylan breached the agreements. Phosphagenics’ independent experts believe maximum total damages could approach US$300M. The arbitration hearing is to be conducted in Singapore in October/November 2017, with a decision anticipated in the first half of2018


http://www.phosphagenics.com/wp-con...enics-Initiates-Arbitration-Against-Mylan.pdf

6 January 2016, Melbourne: Australian biotechnology company, Phosphagenics Limited
(ASX: POH; OTCQX: PPGNY), announced today that it has commenced legal action
against Mylan Laboratories Limited (Mylan), a wholly-owned subsidiary of Mylan
Incorporated, by filing notices of arbitration at the Singapore International Arbitration
Centre.

Phosphagenics and Agila Specialties Private Limited (Agila) entered into a Master
Research Agreement (in 2011) and a Licensing Agreement (in 2012) to develop and
ultimately commercialise a formulation combining Phosphagenics’ proprietary TPM®
technology with the injectable antibiotic daptomycin, which is indicated for the treatment
of complicated skin and skin structure infections, andstaphylococcus aureus
bloodstream infections. In 2013 Mylan acquired Agila. A lead TPM®/Daptomycin
formulation is in the final stages of development by Mylan and, based on a patent filed
by Agila, is expected to have commercialadvantages over the existing formulation of
daptomycin. Daptomycin is currently marketed by Merck under the brand name Cubicin,
and is expected to have generic competition in the United States in June 2016.

The arbitration notices assert that Mylan is liable for breaches of several provisions under
the two relevant agreements, fraudulent or negligent misrepresentations, breaches of
confidence and/or unjust enrichment in relation to intellectual property and commercial
licensing terms, amongst others. The dispute has been referred to arbitration in
Singapore, in accordance with the relevant agreements. The substantive hearing is
expected to take place in late 2016. Meanwhile, the Licensing Agreement continues in
full force and effect pending the Arbitrator's decision.

Phosphagenics has already planned for the legal costs associated with the arbitration
proceedings in its 2016 budget. There is no assurance in respect of the outcome of the
arbitration proceedings and Phosphagenics will, in accordance with its continuous
disclosure obligations, notify the market of any material events as and when they occu


----------



## bigdog (28 September 2018)

UP 0.004 CENTS FOR MONTH

*the important item is "Board recommends Return of Capital to shareholders from any net return of Mylan arbitration if successful"*
http://www.phosphagenics.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/2017-Sept-01-Phosphagenics-Market-Update.pdf

ASX Limited Market Announcements Office
*Phosphagenics Market Update 
Board recommends Return of Capital to shareholders from any net return of Mylan arbitration*
1 September 2017, Melbourne: Australian drug delivery company, Phosphagenics Limited (ASXOH; OTCQX: PPGNY), announced today that its Board of Directors has agreed that in the event Phosphagenics is successful in its ongoing arbitration withMylan and receives a material payment from Mylan, it will seek torecommend that a return of capital be made to shareholders of any cash proceeds received (after legal costs).

At present, the intention is that any potential quantum would be calculated using the following equation: 30% of net cash proceeds below AU$50M plus 50% of cash proceeds received between AU$50M and AU$100M plus 70% of cash proceed received above AU$100M. The proposal will be subject to shareholder approval after any award is announced and received.

In 2011/12Phosphagenics signed agreements with Agila Specialties Private Ltd to develop and market Phosphagenics’ TPM®/Daptomycininjectable.In 2013StridesShasun sold Agila Specialties Private Ltd, together with the agreements, to Mylan. Phosphagenics filed arbitration documents in 2016 asserting that both Agila and Mylan breached the agreements. Phosphagenics’ independent experts believe maximum total damages could approach US$300M. The arbitration hearing is to be conducted in Singapore in October/November 2017, with a decision anticipated in the first half of2018


----------



## bigdog (24 October 2018)

ASX announcement yesterday

Making progress with tribunal in Singapore 

23/10/2018 9:11:11 AM *Phosphagenics Receives Further Arbitration Process Update




*


----------



## StanG (5 November 2018)

POH shares may double or even triple or more within coming weeks. DYOR


----------



## sval62 (5 November 2018)

StanG said:


> POH shares may double or even triple or more within coming weeks. DYOR



This would have to be the post of the year.
Joe please give this man a prize or at least a one way ticket back to Hot Crapper


----------



## HelloU (12 November 2018)

ouch


----------



## bigdog (12 November 2018)

StanG said:


> POH shares may double or even triple or more within coming weeks. DYOR




*StanG -- looks like you got it wrong!!*

*Disappointing ASX announcement today no liked by market

The Board is very disappointed to announce that Phosphagenics was unsuccessful in all of its claims.
*





12/11/2018 8:31:45 AM 2  Phosphagenics Arbitration Award Issued 

*Phosphagenics – Arbitration Award Issued*
12 November 2018, Melbourne: Australian drug delivery company, Phosphagenics Limited (ASX: POH; OTCQX: PPGNY), advises that the Singapore International Arbitration Centre (SIAC) issued its Partial Final Award at 12.24am on Saturday November 2018.

On 6 January 2016, Phosphagenics announced that it had commenced confidential arbitration proceedings against Mylan Laboratories Limited (Mylan), a wholly owned subsidiary of Mylan Incorporated, by filing notices of arbitration at the SIAC. In that announcement Phosphagenics advised that, in accordance with its continuous disclosure obligations, it would notify the market of any material events as and when they occur.

*The Board is very disappointed to announce that Phosphagenics was unsuccessful in all of its claims.*

The award includes findings against Phosphagenics’ claims to intellectual property rights relating to a lyophilised TPM®-daptomycin formulation; and its claim that Mylan had not used commercially reasonable efforts to develop TPM®-daptomycin.

Notwithstanding the award the Licensing Agreement remains in force. The Licencing Agreement includes clauses requiring Mylan to continue to take commerically reasonable efforts to develop TPM®-daptomycin, not to sell a generic daptomycin (with limited exceptions) and to pay royalties to Phosphagencis on commercial sales of TPM®-daptomycin. Phosphagenics may be required to enforce its remaining rights to require Mylan to act in line with requirements of the Licencing Agreement.

The parties will make submissions on costs (on a date to be set) which are reserved to a final award on costs. Phosphagenics has spent approximately $5.6m on arbitration and legal fees to date. The Board must take into account a significant adverse costs order.

As shareholders will recognize, this arbitration loss has a serious impact on the company and the Board will need to carefully consider the alternative courses of action available to it.
The company currently has cash on hand of $2.3m, which does not take account of a further $0.2m of R&D incentive refund expected before the end of the year.


----------



## HelloU (12 November 2018)

HelloU said:


> ouch



pre-trade heads up, down 90% 2day
once the chart can be drawn it is all too late.


----------



## PZ99 (13 November 2018)

$2.3m in the bank and a "significant adverse costs order" pending.

Surprised they didn't go into a trading halt / suspension prior to this.


----------



## Ann (13 November 2018)

Darn...another falling knife! I wonder if there is going to be anyone out there trying to catch it? Ouch! As I said about FAR, maybe be better value elsewhere.


----------



## jbocker (17 November 2018)

PZ99 said:


> $2.3m in the bank and a "significant adverse costs order" pending.
> 
> Surprised they didn't go into a trading halt / suspension prior to this.



Just to be clear these will be costs against the company and not for it, yes?
Do they have enough to cover that and to enforce any remaining rights.
Not pretty. Not pretty at all.


----------



## PZ99 (19 November 2018)

jbocker said:


> Just to be clear these will be costs against the company and not for it, yes?
> Do they have enough to cover that and to enforce any remaining rights.
> Not pretty. Not pretty at all.



That's how I'm reading it. They could end up being insolvent - hence the suspension call. IMO


----------



## bigdog (12 December 2018)

*Are there any guesses which way this will go???*


ASX Ann today
POH 12/12/2018 9:32:19 AM  *Suspension from Official Quotation

Market Announcement
12 December 2018*

ASX Limited ASX Customer Service Centre 131 279 | asx.com.au Phosphagenics Limited (ASX: POH) – Suspension from Official Quotation

Description
The securities of Phosphagenics Limited (‘POH’) will be suspended from quotation immediately under Listing Rule 17.2, at the request of POH, pending the release of an announcement regarding Mylan arbitration cost negotiations.

Issued by Cheng Tang Senior Adviser, Listings Compliance (Melbourne)


*
REQUEST FOR VOLUNTARY SUSPENSION*
Phosphagenics Limited (ASXOH) (the Company) requests a voluntary suspension for one day to the trading of the Company’s ordinary shares quoted on the Australian Securities Exchange (ASX) in accordance with Listing Rule 17.2.

The voluntary suspension is requested pending an announcement to be made by the Company to the market in relation to continuing advanced negotiations with Mylan in relation to the quantum of costs that might be payable under the arbitration and future arrangements for commercialisation of the intellectual property that has been under dispute. (“purpose”).

In accordance with ASX Listing Rule 17.2, the Company provides the following information in
relation to the request:

1. The voluntary suspension is necessary to assist the Company in managing its continuous
disclosure obligations as the Company expects to make a material announcement to the market in relation to the stated purpose.

2. The Company requests that the voluntary suspension remains in place until earlier of
commencement of normal trading on 13 December 2018, or when the announcement regarding the stated purpose is released to the market.

3. The Company expects to make the announcement to the market before commencement of normal trading on 13 December 2018.

4. The Company is not aware of any reason why the voluntary suspension should not be granted or of any further information necessary to inform the market about the voluntary suspension.

7772


----------



## PZ99 (12 December 2018)

This is probably the trading halt they should've had when they lost the case.

The suspension is for only one day so I'll put a lazy 50 on the significant adverse costs order being not so significant that is to send the company broke. Can't add to that but I hope it works out.


----------



## PZ99 (13 December 2018)

Here you go...



Spoiler



13 December 2018, Melbourne: Australian drug delivery company, Phosphagenics Limited (ASX: POH, OTCQX: PPGNY), advises that it is continuing with advanced negotiations with Mylan in relation to the quantum of costs that might be payable under the arbitration and future arrangements for commercialisation of the intellectual property that has been under dispute. Accordingly the Company will remain in trading suspension until it announces finalisation of the agreements which are expected to be concluded by 14 December 2018.



That's it.


----------



## bigdog (19 December 2018)

Dr  Ross  Murdoch,  Phosphagenics  Chief  Executive  Officer  said  “We  were  very disappointed with the result of the arbitration. We have worked feverishly since to negotiate an outcome that eliminates the potential for a substantial adverse costs order. We are very pleased to have a negotiated outcome supported by all parties that avoids substantial cash payments, retains and potentially increases the future value available to  Phosphagenics from TPM®-daptomycin and also provides a clear incentive and opportunity for further deals. We can now return all our focus to advancing and building the company’s portfolios and partnerships particularly in the area of injectables.”

Dr Greg Collier, Phosphagenics Chairman added “This settlement is an important one for Phosphagenics shareholders. I believe that the removal of the potential for a substantial adverse costs order not only removes a significant concern for shareholders but also may remove the overhang on our company and stock. This negotiated settlement combined with the success we have had over the past 12-24 months to strengthen the company’s fundamentals should be seen as a positive as we move into 2019”

Finally by way of update, Phosphagenics currently has approximately Aus$2.1 million cash at bank. This amount together with budgeted revenue satisfies working capital requirements for the next 12 months.
*









ASX   19/12/2018 8:59:43 AM    Phosphagenics and Mylan Agree Settlement











964*


----------



## bigdog (19 December 2018)

Trading now


----------



## System (27 May 2019)

On May 27th, 2019, Phosphagenics Limited (POH) changed its name and ASX code to Avecho Biotechnology Limited (AVE).


----------



## frugal.rock (23 December 2020)

Probably belongs in the popping festering cankers thread?
Just a 3 year catch up chart.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 January 2021)

and defestering (defenestrating?) (Baby / bathwater?)

the old Phosphogenics 

Six months ago, Avecho was all TPM
_TPM® is a proprietary combination of two forms of phosphorylated vitamin E_
_TPM® is a unique excipient that encapsulates drug molecules
TPM® has been used to formulate drugs to improve their: - solubility - stability - oral bioavailability - transdermal delivery - pharmacokinetic profile
TPM® has an excellent safety profile making it ideal for drug reformulation_
_TPM® reformulated drugs have: - improved pharmaceutical properties and performance - provide opportunities to secure additional patent protection_

Avecho has a clear, strategic focus to deliver on two fronts:

Realise value from its portfolio of existing human and animal health assets
Leverage its proprietary TPM® platform to develop new cannabinoid-based pharmaceuticals 
recent runs (and retreats) relate to ::... 
-  _in vitro _testing to demonstrate that formulations containing TPM® significantly increased CBD solubility during gastric and intestinal_ in vitro _digestion.. (mid Oct)
_- pass toxicology study _(early Dec)_
- human trials commencing _(late Dec)


----------



## frugal.rock (4 February 2021)

Have a frustrating buy order partially filled (41.2025 % filled) on 0.027, was a bit slow off the mark. 
I need to get this rotation thing better timed... should have been in yesterday on 026
Need a few sell pings...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 February 2021)

and now, cannabidiols


AVE is hoping its proprietary vitamin E-based Targeted Penetration Matrix (TPM) technology can give it a leg up on its competitors in the race to have the first cannabidiol drug approved in Australia.



> “Medical cannabis is a new space for us,” Avecho chief executive Dr Paul Gavin told Stockhead. “We’re pure biotech… we’re a bit terrified of the space.” At first, “no one was doing drug development. Everyone was rushing into manufacturing.” That’s changing with companies paying more attention to drug development and clinical trials – “all stuff we’ve done in our sleep for 20 years,” Dr Gavin said.




.... Many medical marijuana companies deliver their drugs by simply having patients eat them – which only results in about three to eight per cent of the medicine being absorbed into the bloodstream, Dr Gavin says.


> “Medical cannabis has terrible, terrible bioavailability,” he said




Avecho’s TPM involves encapsulating drugs with a tocopheryl phosphate mixture – an enhanced form of vitamin E – which increases their solubility and subsequent absorption.

In a regulatory shift, the Therapeutic Goods Administration on Monday began accepting applications to include products containing up to 150mg of CBD on the Australian Register of Therapeutic Goods as schedule 3 medicine, meaning they could be dispensed by pharmacists without a prescription.


> “There are still concerns that it will be hard to demonstrate efficacy at the 150mg/day dose,” says Cassandra Hunt, managing director of Sydney-based cannabis consultancy FreshLeaf Analytics.



Dr Gavin says Avecho has been conducting studies indicating that TPM increases the bioavailability of CBD by as much 40 times in animal models – giving the company a big advantage in formulating an efficacious drug while staying within the low dosing limits set by the TGA.


> “We’re probably better positioned to attack S3 [schedule three] than anyone – or most people,” he says.



Dr Gavin says the company is hoping for a further re-rating from the market as it looks to begin midyear a phase 1 clinical trial assessing the bioabsorption of an Avecho softgel capsule.  This product would be taken into a subsequent pivotal Phase 2/3 trial that would be used to support drug registration.  This pivotal study could target a number of candidate indications currently under consideration, including anxiety or insomnia.

Data generated by the clinical trials could also lead to licensing deals in other markets, he said.


> “I haven’t heard of anyone like us in the Australian cannabis space,” Dr Gavin said.


----------



## finicky (8 February 2021)

Casually scoped it after reading exchange here: CBD angle tempting, monthly chart looked potential, the share dilution was pretty off-putting, now capital raising.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 February 2021)

Avecho issued 230 million shares at $0.022 each to raise the $5.06 million with each new share having an attached option on a 1:2 basis. The options are exercisable at $0.035 each and have an expiry of 31 December 2023.

Peak Asset Management acted as lead manager to the placement and underwrote the other $4 million. By close of business on 9 February, the placement had received more than $23 million in bids.

Avecho chief executive officer Dr Paul Gavin said the company was “immensely grateful” for the “strong support” it had received from existing shareholders and new sophisticated investors and professional funds.



> “We have been observing, for some time, the growing interest in pharmaceutical cannabinoids and the response we have received to the placement is indicative of the strong commercial momentum building in this space.”


----------



## finicky (26 April 2021)

So they raised @ 0.022 with a half attached option. Greatly over subscribed placement.
Currently hugging 0.020

No ulterior motive but the CBD company I have invested in is also engaged in medical cannabis research in partnership with universities, most notably Thomas Jefferson in the U.S which is also a shareholder. Might get around to posting something over there.

Daily


----------



## frugal.rock (31 May 2021)

Potentially, not just a pot stock down the road.

New TPM® applications to be explored in AB Vista animal health program

Highlights:
• Avecho has developed its proprietary TPM® as a non-antibiotic feed additive product to enhance feed efficiency and weight gain in livestock animals.

• Avecho has today announced that its potential commercial partner, AB Vista, will explore the utility of TPM® in livestock feeds across a range of new applications.

• AB Vista will test the combination of TPM® with a number of feed additives, assessing the potential for 
a commercial deal for the inclusion of TPM® in commercial livestock products intended to be launched in June, 2022.

Still holding. Has been put into the long term basket.


----------

